# PLEASE HELP - I Don't Know What to Do - Labor/Kidding



## Shayna Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a doe who is due next Saturday (the earliest she COULD be due is Wednesday as that would be 150 days from when she was put in with our buck). Friday night she started losing her mucus plug (white elmers glue type discharge). And since around noon yesterday (Saturday) she's had the super thick, rope-like mucus which usually comes right before labor. It's stayed clear so far, but just keeps coming. And she has ZERO signs of kidding. I mean I can still feel her ligaments (although they are mushy, but def still there). She hasn't acted at all strange this entire time. I have yet to see even one contraction and I've been watching her almost non stop. She has an udder but it's not filled in yet at all. 

I have two large animal vets in my area. One doesn't make house calls or take phone calls on the weekend. When I spoke to the other he made it sound like there's nothing wrong, no big deal. That she's close but this is just all normal mucus/mucus plug. 

I tried examining her but I can't even get my hand in past my second knuckle and even then she cried out because she's just not open yet. And there is NOTHING that I could even remotely feel in her birth canal. The vet literally said there's nothing I can do but wait. 

So basically I'm asking for positive stories - or even just similar stories - of does who had a LOT of "normal" discharge prior to delivery. She has me totally at a loss right now and I just want her to be ok!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi! How is she doing now? Mine have always kidded sooner than that after having the ropey mucous, but I do think she would not be in trouble if she's behaving normally & not having contractions. Sorry I don't have anything very helpful to say, but at least this will bump you back to the top of the list.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Shayna Meyer said:


> I have a doe who is due next Saturday (the earliest she COULD be due is Wednesday as that would be 150 days from when she was put in with our buck). Friday night she started losing her mucus plug (white elmers glue type discharge). And since around noon yesterday (Saturday) she's had the super thick, rope-like mucus which usually comes right before labor. It's stayed clear so far, but just keeps coming. And she has ZERO signs of kidding. I mean I can still feel her ligaments (although they are mushy, but def still there). She hasn't acted at all strange this entire time. I have yet to see even one contraction and I've been watching her almost non stop. She has an udder but it's not filled in yet at all.
> 
> I have two large animal vets in my area. One doesn't make house calls or take phone calls on the weekend. When I spoke to the other he made it sound like there's nothing wrong, no big deal. That she's close but this is just all normal mucus/mucus plug.
> 
> ...


Actually does can kid at 145 days, to my knowledge. Furthermore two week preemies can still survive-and I had a buckling survive (in the middle of winter no less-Christmas Day baby)-at about three or four weeks prem. He was so early he had no teeth! XD And despite being a bit of a retarded creature he is fine.

This goo though, how long is it? Is it down to her hocks or just finger length?

Also, have you had lots of kiddings or is this one of your first?


----------



## Shayna Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

TooManyBoers said:


> Actually does can kid at 145 days, to my knowledge. Furthermore two week preemies can still survive-and I had a buckling survive (in the middle of winter no less-Christmas Day baby)-at about three or four weeks prem. He was so early he had no teeth! XD And despite being a bit of a retarded creature he is fine.
> 
> This goo though, how long is it? Is it down to her hocks or just finger length?
> 
> Also, have you had lots of kiddings or is this one of your first?


This is my first kidding season - but my 5th girl to kid so far. The 3rd doe that kidded ended up being a complete and tragic disaster where both mom and baby died. It was absolutely awful. But I called the vet last night and he literally said all I can do is wait. So I'm basically on my own. 

It had been down to her hocks all afternoon and evening but just this morning it has seemed to let up. Although now it has changed to the amber color and there was just a tiny smidge hanging from the vulve. BUT just a couple minutes ago was the first time she showed any signs of acting a bit "off" (focusing off into space, looked to have a couple random, really small, contractions) And she is WAY puffier this morning then what she was even a couple hours ago.

I read in one place that streaming can happen for up to 12 hours, and another that said up to 24 hours. And I swore I saw kid movement this morning. So I'm trying to hang onto hope that everything may still work out ok. 

The last time I did a vaginal exam was at 1 am. I'd go in again but I'm not sure if it's possible to go in too many times before causing even more complications. sigh.


----------



## Shayna Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

catharina said:


> Hi! How is she doing now? Mine have always kidded sooner than that after having the ropey mucous, but I do think she would not be in trouble if she's behaving normally & not having contractions. Sorry I don't have anything very helpful to say, but at least this will bump you back to the top of the list.


Hello!

This morning she's acting a little different (focusing off into space randomly, seemed to have a couple tiny, random contractions). But now it seems the ropes of mucus are gone and just a tiny bit of amber goo is there. I just hope this doesn't end tragically because after speaking to the vet, I'm basically on my own.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

By what you are describing I think she is fine and on track. I would avoid stressing her with a vag exam at this point. Let nature takes its course. If you see active labour/contractions babies should come within 30 minutes- after that post here, do vag check, or call the vet
Good luck!


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Looking forward to a good story!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Shayna Meyer said:


> Hello!
> 
> This morning she's acting a little different (focusing off into space randomly, seemed to have a couple tiny, random contractions). But now it seems the ropes of mucus are gone and just a tiny bit of amber goo is there. I just hope this doesn't end tragically because after speaking to the vet, I'm basically on my own.


Sounds like early labour to me. I'm skeptical of the long mucous but it's hard to know without a picture. If it were me I'd go back in again, see if there's anything in the birth canal or if it's even opened up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Kaelink (Apr 22, 2018)

Shayna Meyer said:


> I have a doe who is due next Saturday (the earliest she COULD be due is Wednesday as that would be 150 days from when she was put in with our buck). Friday night she started losing her mucus plug (white elmers glue type discharge). And since around noon yesterday (Saturday) she's had the super thick, rope-like mucus which usually comes right before labor. It's stayed clear so far, but just keeps coming. And she has ZERO signs of kidding. I mean I can still feel her ligaments (although they are mushy, but def still there). She hasn't acted at all strange this entire time. I have yet to see even one contraction and I've been watching her almost non stop. She has an udder but it's not filled in yet at all.
> 
> I have two large animal vets in my area. One doesn't make house calls or take phone calls on the weekend. When I spoke to the other he made it sound like there's nothing wrong, no big deal. That she's close but this is just all normal mucus/mucus plug.
> 
> ...


I've seen a doe start losing a long mucus string a few days before kidding and she kidded just great on her own. I wouldn't get concerned unless she has been in hard labor for a couple hours without any progress. Mucus is normal though good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kaelink said:


> I've seen a doe start losing a long mucus string a few days before kidding and she kidded just great on her own. I wouldn't get concerned unless she has been in hard labor for a couple hours without any progress. Mucus is normal though good luck!


A couple of hours in labor, pushing, is way too long.

Always remember the 30 to 45 minute rule. If no kids born, go in or call a vet.

There is a timeline to save the kids and mama, especially if things are really bad. Getting in there, if it is taking to long without progress, the odds are more likely to save more lives, rather than waiting longer, than that time frame.


----------



## Shayna Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

She's finally in labor! Or some stage thereof lol 

She's wandering the paddock (I literally JUST let her out of the kidding pen to stretch her legs - what a turd) and now I notice she has her tail straight up and will give some small to moderate pushes her and there. Oh and she's up and down - then walks to the other end of the paddock - then up and down again, gives a couple small pushes/contractions and then repeat. Super restless. 

This sounds like early labor right?? Not quite active labor yet?


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

It sounds like active labour to me, but I'm far from an expert. I would keep am eye on her but not stress her out. Most of the time this works out just fine....


----------



## Shayna Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

She’s here!! I peeked out the window just as she pushed her out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks like a sizable little sucker! Congrats!


----------



## Shayna Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

Thank you all so much! It’s such a relief that she’s finally here, safe and sound! <3


----------

